# Adobe Dreamweaver CS3 Plugins / Menu



## Zardin (Feb 2, 2009)

I was looking for a good menu builder plugin for adobe dreamweaver cs3. So far I have run across 6 plugins with just about the same amount of capabilities but variations in price. I am a bit hesitant to purchase any of these products. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Why not just learn to customise the menus? Doesn't take long and you don't have to shell out a load of money for some basic menu editor.

Try the Extending Dreamweaver document here.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It is not a plug-in but I have used Milonic menus on various sites to very good effect. 

Easy to setup and once you have a licence there is a huge selection of styles and are customisable. Not too expensive either.

They also have a 'freebie' if on a non commercial site

Have a look here


----------

